# No room for fishing gear in the Jeep (Trailer Project)



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

So, last weekend I decide I am going to go do some surf fishing, I put on the "hitch haul" thing that Chickenboy gave me, put the ice chest and some other junk on it, put the three piece surf rods in the Jeep...I figure I had it all worked out and then the wife decides she wants to go!!! Thankkfully it started raining and we decided not to go.

For any of you that have ever owned a Jeep I'm sure your familar with the "lack of room" in these things.

Anyways, I was looking on Craigslist the other day and run across a 4x6 trailer. Other than the typical surface rust and a bit of mud the trailer was in great shape. I bought it! I did not want a huge trailer so this one was perfect and it even has some nice high sides to it that makes it great for just throwing stuff in there like you would on a pickup truck.

I went and bought a 4" drop receiver hitch so that hopefully the trailer would ride level but the Jeep sits up so high that it was still way off.
I ended up flipping the axle, that raised the trailer about 5", with that amount of lift and the 4" drop receiver it now sits pretty level! I can take it off orad and not have to worry about draggin the ground 

I bought a gallon of Rustoleum industrial paint and brushed the paint on to make sure I was getting it covered really well, then I went and bought a paint gun, hooked it to the air compressor and sprayed on more paint....It's protected now!

I wanted to put the same size tires on the trailer that I have on the Jeep (33x12.5x15) but they would not fit under the trailer, I then decided I would at least put some all terrain tires on it...they look a little better than the road tires that were already on it.

I added a tool box and then some 4" PVC pipe and end caps to carry the 3 piece rods.

There are still a couple things I want to do to it but this is all I plan on doing this weekend!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Is that dirt on the floor?




Oh first dibs when you sell it next week. Kidding



Nice job:idea:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Mark, when I seen your screen name it reminded me of the kayak trailer project I did last year and kept for about a month or so


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know if it has one already, but I would put a keeper pin or something on those rod tubes. It would suck to drive down to the beach and find that your rods slid out going down the road. 

When you going to get matching rims so you don't look like a half-arsed pimp dragging that thing?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just hope you don't run into some sheriff having enough of a bad day to write you a ticket for that farm trailer plate when you're on the beach....happened to me once.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like a good setup Trod. And Honya can get under it for shade on the beach.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I build trailers on the side and I think you did a HL of a job tricking it out. Looks good.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

They didn't have any lime green rustoleum?


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I had a trailer just like that...a little longer maybe. Only suggestion I'd make is to somehow hinge the ramp/tailgate. You wouldn't think so but it makes one heck of sail with a lot of wind drag. It'll pull much better without it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

LandPirate said:


> I had a trailer just like that...a little longer maybe. Only suggestion I'd make is to somehow hinge the ramp/tailgate. You wouldn't think so but it makes one heck of sail with a lot of wind drag. It'll pull much better without it.


BIG time: especially with a jeep: it's hard enough pulling a trailer without that... I just cut the ramp down to about half the length: it may be too much of an approach angle for something out there, but I haven't found it yet: 4-wheelers certainly don't have a problem with it...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice trailer. Good job on the fix up. I have one about that size that needs a make over. I might make it my winter project.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I would put a keeper pin or something on those rod tubes.


A little duck tape will solve that problem! 

Terry, I think you ought to replace that ramp with a tail gate type so it won't look so ugly sticking up in the air. Don't modify the original, just build another one of the same tye or maybe a couple of 2x12's.

Trailer looks good
Mike


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't know if it has one already, but I would put a keeper pin or something on those rod tubes. It would suck to drive down to the beach and find that your rods slid out going down the road.
> 
> When you going to get matching rims so you don't look like a half-arsed pimp dragging that thing?


Yes sir, I am going to put some pins in those end caps. I could not fins any wheels, I'll have to order them unless you have some nice wheels in a 5-4.75 bolt pattern 



dwilliams35 said:


> Just hope you don't run into some sheriff having enough of a bad day to write you a ticket for that farm trailer plate when you're on the beach....happened to me once.


I have not got it registered in my name yet but I would not think it would be illegal to have farm tags on the beach. If you only drove a farm trailer on the farm you wouldn't need a plate 



sweenyite said:


> They didn't have any lime green rustoleum?


LOL....NO!



LandPirate said:


> I had a trailer just like that...a little longer maybe. Only suggestion I'd make is to somehow hinge the ramp/tailgate. You wouldn't think so but it makes one heck of sail with a lot of wind drag. It'll pull much better without it.


Yep, I am going to cut that gat down so it's the same height as the rest of the trailer. With it being only 4' wide my lawnmower will not fit on it and that's about the only think I would need a ramp for.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i feel like i get a lot accomplished just reading about all the stuff you do. i'm bushed. i think i'll go watch football now.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

trodery said:


> I have not got it registered in my name yet but I would not think it would be illegal to have farm tags on the beach. If you only drove a farm trailer on the farm you wouldn't need a plate


It's not about driving it on the farm: it's putting it on the road for something besides farm business. You're paying a lot less for the registration under the same principle as a farm tax exemption: put it on the road for something else, and the idea is that you haven't paid your fair share of the taxes. I have gotten a ticket for it before. (stock trailer full of furniture in W. Houston) . It's not illegal to have it on the beach, but it better be full of hay or something... It's the pretty rare cop that will "go there", but it happens: more with farm tags on pickups than trailers....


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks good. Doubt I will ever get around to something like that for my JEEP. Mostly figured how to get everthing crammed in it. Don't know what I would do should someone want to go with me. Might just strap them up on the softtop.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

In my experience, the more space you have, the more useless stuff you can cram in it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> It's not about driving it on the farm: it's putting it on the road for something besides farm business. You're paying a lot less for the registration under the same principle as a farm tax exemption: put it on the road for something else, and the idea is that you haven't paid your fair share of the taxes. I have gotten a ticket for it before. (stock trailer full of furniture in W. Houston) . It's not illegal to have it on the beach, but it better be full of hay or something... It's the pretty rare cop that will "go there", but it happens: more with farm tags on pickups than trailers....


I have farm tags on the BBQ pit that I hauled to the police station here and cooked for all the police/fire dept's after Ike... nobody cared. I think you would have to really PO someone to get a ticket for that... or run into WWR! LOL


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> So, last weekend I decide I am going to go do some surf fishing, I put on the "hitch haul" thing that Chickenboy gave me, put the ice chest and some other junk on it, put the three piece surf rods in the Jeep...I figure I had it all worked out and then the wife decides she wants to go!!! Thankkfully it started raining and we decided not to go.
> 
> For any of you that have ever owned a Jeep I'm sure your familar with the "lack of room" in these things.
> 
> ...


Why did you need a trailer and go to all that trouble just to carry Sponge Bob & Dora fishing poles? :headknock

Darlene


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Need to add a pit so that you can cook for the wife while she is catching your fish!

Nice rig!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> Need to add a pit so that you can cook for the wife while she is catching your fish!
> 
> Nice rig!


Great idea. Nice work and great looking Jeep.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The Driver. said:


> Need to add a pit so that you can cook for the wife while she is catching your fish!
> 
> Nice rig!


I was thinking about that. I built one for my old ATV trailer I had!


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice. I am "green" with envy.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Did you recently switch to Geico? Just took the cash and stuck the eyeballs on the wall??


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

goatchze said:


> Did you recently switch to Geico? Just took the cash and stuck the eyeballs on the wall??


LOL...Good Eye you have there! I don't have a clue what that is, I'll have to look today when I get home! :spineyes:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

trodery said:


> LOL...Good Eye you have there! I don't have a clue what that is, I'll have to look today when I get home! :spineyes:


Thats too funny!! Terry' your lab buried the money


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I bet $100 that Trod checking to what that is will be the 1st thing he does when he gets home.. How dare something be out of place and not cataloged. 

LMFAO !!!!!!!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL...Good Eye you have there! I don't have a clue what that is, I'll have to look today when I get home! :spineyes:


Are you taking bets?? I'm going with some washers on a hook...


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

BATWING said:


> I bet $100 that Trod checking to what that is will be the 1st thing he does when he gets home.. How dare something be out of place and not cataloged.
> 
> LMFAO !!!!!!!!


Is that a Sheperd you have Batwing? Pretty looking dog. Have 1 choco. lab, 2 yorkies and a sheltie, house is full..LOL


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

And the winner get's green, who's in?? i already got my bet up, i'll put a greenie down on it!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That is Maximus the Bernese Mountain Dog

:cheers: cheers to all dog people !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...After more careful study of the items on the wall, I suspect it is two separate rolls of teflon tape. That general area of the peg board is designated for tapes of various kinds. In about 2 hours I'll tell you for certain.

If you look a bit low and to the left of the object you can see a roll of masking tape


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to take pictures of the trailer before I started messing with it, I had the original owner email me these.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

ooo ya that looks about right...consolation green is in order!! ha


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

BATWING said:


> That is Maximus the Bernese Mountain Dog
> 
> :cheers: cheers to all dog people !


Avatar is my 2 figuring what snow is in Santa Fe.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

trodery said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to take pictures of the trailer before I started messing with it, I had the original owner email me these.


 TR, thats a good trailer for your jeep.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Chazz! It will be much better when I get that gate cut down! The last time I cut a ramp gate down I ended up in the Er nearly dead  I think I'll pay someone to cut it and weld it for me


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep! It was Teflon tape!


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just as an FYI on the farm tags: I guess my local constabulary & the DPS are trying to raise more money, but they ARE writing tickets for improper use of farm tags. Farm tags can only be used for transport of farm goods from farm to market, or activity directly contributing to the operation of a farm.

Also, be advised, the safety chains on the trailer need to be CROSSED before you hook them to the truck (to provide a "cradle" to catch the tongue if it drops.
And if your trailer is over 4500lbs (I think), according to Texas law, it needs to be inspected yearly. You get a sticker for it just like your car. Any Texas inspection place can do this.
And . . . .please don't ask how I now know these things . . . lets just say that the tickets could have funded a REALLY nice weekend fishing trip. 

Do a i-net search on this. You will find a lot of guys have gotten tickets in the last 6-8 months.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Wheels/Tires*

When you get ready to sell those tires & rims let me know, I need a spare..

Trade you some lime green paint..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Aggie91 said:


> Just as an FYI on the farm tags: I guess my local constabulary & the DPS are trying to raise more money, but they ARE writing tickets for improper use of farm tags. Farm tags can only be used for transport of farm goods from farm to market, or activity directly contributing to the operation of a farm.
> 
> Also, be advised, the safety chains on the trailer need to be CROSSED before you hook them to the truck (to provide a "cradle" to catch the tongue if it drops.
> And if your trailer is over 4500lbs (I think), according to Texas law, it needs to be inspected yearly. You get a sticker for it just like your car. Any Texas inspection place can do this.
> ...


Thanks for the advice Aggie! Like I said, I have not transferred the trailer into my name yet (other than bringing it home I have yet to use it). I'll put regular tags on it sometime this week.

I am aware of the safety chain issue and I do need to purchase some that are longer...these barely reach the Jeep.

Luckily this trailer is under the limit requiring inspection.


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's all good. I thought with your trailer being a single axle, it was under the weight limit.  But, just kinda threw all that out there for everyone reading the thread. Did not want anyone else to get the same surprise I did!

BTW, I know I didn't say it earlier, but that is a sweet rig you have!! Congrats!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

That trailer still has a long way to go. I don't see a ANSI work surface, nor an industrialized hand cleaner bottle. What's going on Monk?:biggrin:


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

trodery said:


> Yes sir, I am going to put some pins in those end caps.


I read your post earlier in the week. Great job on the trailer. For the caps on your rod tubes click on the link and check the lower left corner of the page.

http://www.gemplers.com/iCatalog/august-insert/f/6#view

Good Luck,
Mark


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MLCinNCTX said:


> I read your post earlier in the week. Great job on the trailer. For the caps on your rod tubes click on the link and check the lower left corner of the page.
> 
> http://www.gemplers.com/iCatalog/august-insert/f/6#view
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking about that Mark! I work in the tank truck industry and we have those things on most of our trailers....I did think about it and forgot about it almost as quick (short attention span) but I got it all figured out! I put on a PVC end cap, drilled a hole in them and put in a "hitch pin" (I did not have the hitch pins in when I took the picture below).

I took the trailer to the beach for the first time today and got several compliments on it 










Here it is at the beach today!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I also had that ramp gate cut down so it is the same height as the rest of the trailer and had a few rod holders added on to it as well.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good job Trod. Just keep me in mind. We live a long way from each other but if you need material to make up grades let me know. I have angle iron, pipe, a lot of galv. heavy wall conduit, cutting torch and welding machine. The wife would love for me to get rid of all that mat. LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

trodery said:


> So, last weekend I decide I am going to go do some surf fishing, I put on the "hitch haul" thing that Chickenboy gave me, put the ice chest and some other junk on it, put the three piece surf rods in the Jeep...I figure I had it all worked out and then the wife decides she wants to go!!! Thankkfully it started raining and we decided not to go.
> 
> For any of you that have ever owned a Jeep I'm sure your familar with the "lack of room" in these things.
> 
> ...


Oh good lord...if I see another pic of that puke green Jeep with magnanamus attachments and NO FISH...I think I'm gonna puke! :rotfl:

You look like the boys running down the creek with "The right stuff"...then coming back in with the right excuses! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

To each his own I guess! Nice ride TRod


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

trodery said:


> I also had that ramp gate cut down so it is the same height as the rest of the trailer and had a few rod holders added on to it as well.


 Nice! Total Trailer Makeover. Cutting the ramp resulted in smooth lines. I really like it. I mean, I read your plans, but didn't have the visual. :dance:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

9121SS said:


> Good job Trod. Just keep me in mind. We live a long way from each other but if you need material to make up grades let me know. I have angle iron, pipe, a lot of galv. heavy wall conduit, cutting torch and welding machine. The wife would love for me to get rid of all that mat. LOL


Let's build something buddy!!!



Harbormaster said:


> Oh good lord...if I see another pic of that puke green Jeep with magnanamus attachments and NO FISH...I think I'm gonna puke! :rotfl:
> 
> You look like the boys running down the creek with "The right stuff"...then coming back in with the right excuses! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> To each his own I guess! Nice ride TRod


LOL Harbor...I never claimed to be a fisherman and as a matter of public record I will say this "I AM NOT A FISERMAN" now having said that I can take the pressure off of me  I don't have enough patience to be a fisherman or a hunter for that fact, I can't sit still long enough to accomplish either one very well!

I have claimed to be a Pimp but not a fisherman :slimer:



KASH said:


> Nice! Total Trailer Makeover. Cutting the ramp resulted in smooth lines. I really like it. I mean, I read your plans, but didn't have the visual. :dance:


Thank you Kim!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool rig Trod Pimp, I am gonna take pictures of my garage, cause it looks-----nothing like yours


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

It's missing a livewell/baitwell.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

That project came out nice. Looks good behind the jeep.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> It's missing a livewell/baitwell.


 The livewell/baitwell looks just like the porta potty (5 gallon bucket)


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Whats the fun in that? You need one that doubles as a hot tub....


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is 2 cool Terry!! Nice job. I like it!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Whats the fun in that? You need one that doubles as a hot tub....


LOL...I think it would be easier to install a stripper pole :bounce:



chicapesca said:


> That is 2 cool Terry!! Nice job. I like it!


Thank you Liz


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I hope HarborMaster does not look at the rest of these pictures   

This is the trailer when I first bought it...



















NOW...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL...I think it would be easier to install a stripper pole :bounce:
> 
> Thank you Liz


If you've got the strippers to go with it, I will be your bestest new beer buyin friend.
:slimer:


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

trodery said:


> Let's build something buddy!!!
> 
> LOL Harbor...I never claimed to be a fisherman and as a matter of public record I will say this "I AM NOT A FISERMAN" now having said that I can take the pressure off of me  I don't have enough patience to be a fisherman or a hunter for that fact, I can't sit still long enough to accomplish either one very well!
> 
> In a post a few months ago you stated you guided while going to college. A non-fishing fishing guide?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> In a post a few months ago you stated you guided while going to college. A non-fishing fishing guide?


LOL...You sir most certainly have me confused with somebody else, I never attended college!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

well, I'm going to need that gate welded back on 

Good job Terry


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> well, I'm going to need that gate welded back on
> 
> Good job Terry


It's still there Mark it's just a tailgate now instead of a ramp gate :cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, here is the latest addition to the beach trailer. I just got it today so it's not really mounted yet... just sitting on some 2x4's

This is an "Expedition" tent made in Italy, it carries on the trailer collapsed and once you get to your destination you just crank it up! I like it!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Honya will be pleased!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

If you don't mind me askin', how much did that tent set you back?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> If you don't mind me askin', how much did that tent set you back?


I was looking on CL for a roof top tent and actually found this one on top of a Jeep for sale at a dealership in Houston. I called the dealer, spoke with a sales guy and asked if they would sell just the tent, he said the Jeep had already been sold but not yet delivered. I asked him to give the buyer my phone number if he was interested in selling this tent. Guy finally called me last night and we struck a deal.

This particular brand is VERY expensive... $2000-$4000 IF you can even find them. I paid $500 for it! You can't even buy a canvas roof top tent for $500 much less an enclosed fiberglass model.

After talking with him, he is also a 2cooler but I can't remember his screen name.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

So now you got a popup. Kinda


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Next thing for the trailer will be some new wheels that match the Jeep wheels


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

tx-fisherdude said:


> So now you got a popup. Kinda


LOL...Yep, a little bitty one!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice find, your gonna need AC and Heat now.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Nice find, your gonna need AC and Heat now.....


Yeah, I gotta figure that one out!

Dwilliams - I just found one of these on an expired eBay listing that was 1000 British Pounds (About $1600 USD) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAGGIOLINA-ro...ItemQQimsxq20091020?IMSfp=TL091020193002r3078


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Trodery, you are seriously making me think about getting a Jeep so that way I can copy cat you. Looks great!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

stangfan93 said:


> Trodery, you are seriously making me think about getting a Jeep so that way I can copy cat you. Looks great!


Get it done buddy!

You know what they say about imitation ...It's the most sincere form of flattery :doowapsta I would consider it an honor if you or someone else imitated my setup!

Thanks for the compliments! Now I just have to figure out how I am going to mount it, I have the idea just not much talent to get it done


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DUDE! That going to be the ultimate surf fishin' beach mobile.





























Or a portable massage parlor for your gurlz. O.W.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Pardon me for asking, but *** did you need a tent for? It's not like you're going to sleep anywhere that there's a speck of sand...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It's da mobile pimp palace!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

slopoke said:


> DUDE! That going to be the ultimate surf fishin' beach mobile.
> 
> Or a portable massage parlor for your gurlz. O.W.


LOL..........SHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Be vewy vewy quite! :cheers:



txgoddess said:


> Pardon me for asking, but *** did you need a tent for? It's not like you're going to sleep anywhere that there's a speck of sand...


Yeah I know, I hate tents! I don't know why I bought it I just thought it would be cool and unusual...You know, just like me...COOL and UNUSUAL! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> Yeah I know, I hate tents! I don't know why I bought it I just thought it would be cool and unusual...You know, just like me...COOL and UNUSUAL! :slimer:


yup... just like you... useless.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> yup... just like you... useless.


 shwap-pow!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> yup... just like you... useless.


LOL.....HATER! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> LOL.....HATER! :rotfl:


It's a tough job, but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Pardon me for asking, but *** did you need a tent for? It's not like you're going to sleep anywhere that there's a speck of sand...


Haven't you ever been traveling and thought to yourself "Man I could use a nap!"

Now Trodery can do just that. Next walmart he comes across. Take a little 30min-1hr nap and then he is refreshed and ready to continue to drive on.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

stangfan93 said:


> Haven't you ever been traveling and thought to yourself "Man I could use a nap!"
> 
> Now Trodery can do just that. Next walmart he comes across. Take a little 30min-1hr nap and then he is refreshed and ready to continue to drive on.


 Yep, bound to turn up soon on the "People of Wal-mart" website! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

stangfan93 said:


> Haven't you ever been traveling and thought to yourself "Man I could use a nap!"
> 
> Now Trodery can do just that. Next walmart he comes across. Take a little 30min-1hr nap and then he is refreshed and ready to continue to drive on.


Oooooh, yeah... I forget how the elderly need random naps.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Oooooh, yeah... I forget how the elderly need random naps.


 Are you saying he should have a diaper bag in there too? :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Are you saying he should have a diaper bag in there too? :rotfl:


Maybe a special cupholder for his dentures.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Poor Trod.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....Has anyone told ya'll tonight..... YOU SUCK!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Poor Trod.


Maybe next time he'll be more respectful of my goddessness at a gathering.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL....Has anyone told ya'll tonight..... YOU SUCK!


 Yeah, about ten minutes ago...you're late to the party. :slimer:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Maybe next time he'll be more respectful of my goddessness at a gathering.


Ah ha ha ha aha ha!!!! I doubt that :spineyes:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Did she try to stab anyone?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> Ah ha ha ha aha ha!!!! I doubt that :spineyes:


Then you shall continue to be my whipping boy!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Then you shall continue to be my whipping boy!


 Ohhh! Kinky. He likes that, by the way...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Did she try to stab anyone?


No, I was on my bestest behavior.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> No, I was on my bestest behavior.


 Okay, but that doesn't mean much...:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Okay, but that doesn't mean much...:rotfl:


Well... I didn't physically harm anyone. I had my furbaby. Had to set a good example for him.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

With her 2/3's evil and my wife's 1/3 ...it was pure hell there! Just pure evil surrounding the place


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Melon sent me red last night for critisizing his gay music. I'm loaded with green and red and looking to lay it down.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> With her 2/3's evil and my wife's 1/3 ...it was pure hell there! Just pure evil surrounding the place


 I've seen pics with your wife in them, and she's always smiling. I'll bet she's sweet enough. You must bring out the meaness in her! :fish:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> Melon sent me red last night for critisizing his gay music. I'm loaded with green and red and looking to lay it down.


You want a cookie?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> I've seen pics with your wife in them, and she's always smiling. I'll bet she's sweet enough. You must bring out the meaness in her! :fish:


That's exactly right! It's always his fault!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> I've seen pics with your wife in them, and she's always smiling. I'll bet she's sweet enough. You must bring out the meaness in her! :fish:


She is sleeping on the sofa right now, you don't have to suck up anymore :rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> She is sleeping on the sofa right now, you don't have to suck up anymore :rotfl:


 She might let me drive the Jeep when you're at work. If I ask nicely. She might let me borrow Honya too to ride shotgun.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> She might let me drive the Jeep when you're at work. If I ask nicely. She might let me borrow Honya too to ride shotgun.


Maybe she'll let you in the garage to re-arrange all the tools!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Maybe she'll let you in the garage to re-arrange all the tools!


 Now that could be fun...with muddy boots on too! Maybe weld some tools together...:rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Why is she sleeping on the couch anyway old man? Did your diaper leak on the bed again? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

She ALWAYS falls asleep on the couch!

You can have Honya tonight, she has rolled in something extra stinky and IS NOT cooperating on the idea of a bath! Matter of fact she bit Marilyn when she was trying to get her to the shower, I even caught it on video!  I would post the video but Marilyn called Honya a bad name


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> She ALWAYS falls asleep on the couch!
> 
> You can have Honya tonight, she has rolled in something extra stinky and IS NOT cooperating on the idea of a bath! Matter of fact she bit Marilyn when she was trying to get her to the shower, I even caught it on video!  I would post the video but Marilyn called Honya a bad name


 Dog perfume = overflowing septic tank.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Melon sent me red last night for critisizing his gay music. I'm loaded with green and red and looking to lay it down.


What does this have to do with ....*No room for fishing gear in the Jeep ?*

*What a tiddy baby! lmao*


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Melon again.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Melon again.


Him and JesseTx must have sonething in common!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Melon said:


> What does this have to do with ....*No room for fishing gear in the Jeep ?*
> 
> *What a tiddy baby! lmao*


I want to give Melon red and it says I must spread some rep around before giving it to him again (I freaking gave him green). I gave him green last night and he gave me red!

Now I can't give him red for PMing me with a challenge? What's up with that? Red coming when I figure out when/how to send some, anyone wanting to give some red, send some to Melon for me.

Thank you!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

lmao! You ever watch the movie *RED DAWN?*

*Now sorry folks for someone hi-jscking this thread because of me. *

*No room for fishing gear in the Jeep *or tiddie babies! lmao


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Melon said:


> lmao! You ever watch the movie *RED DAWN?*
> 
> *Now sorry folks for someone hi-jscking this thread because of me. *
> 
> *No room for fishing gear in the Jeep *or tiddie babies! lmao


Notice to everyone, for the next week, when you click on the green dot for rep for Melon, check "disapprove" so he gets what he deserves. I think he has receive lots of green that should be red! signed - TB


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Trod, Goddess, what happened to the thread? I just went outside to do a little "work" in the unit and came back in to find an all out reddie war taking place. You guys settle down! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Trod, Goddess, what happened to the thread? I just went outside to do a little "work" in the unit and came back in to find an all out reddie war taking place. You guys settle down! :biggrin:


I'm fissin' to go to bed.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I'm fissin' to go to bed.


 Well, not much reason left to hang out here then...:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Well, not much reason left to hang out here then...:biggrin:


LOL... see y'all tomorrow! Don't forget to turn your clocks back!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll hit essay for whinin', but it'll cost you a green Melon.:biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... see y'all tomorrow! Don't forget to turn your clocks back!


 I won't forget...we get to work thirteen hours tonight instead of twelve...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Cartman said:


> I'll hit essay for whinin', but it'll cost you a green Melon.:biggrin:


 Okay, I got him too....now what kind of mess did I step into?:biggrin:

We got a five dollar fine for whining...


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm waiting for that stingy old fart to give me a green before I do anything.:smile: Your a sucker. LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh well...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> OK, here is the latest addition to the beach trailer. I just got it today so it's not really mounted yet... just sitting on some 2x4's
> 
> This is an "Expedition" tent made in Italy, it carries on the trailer collapsed and once you get to your destination you just crank it up! I like it!


Dude, I saw two Montrose cruiser-types with a rig just like that... I would invest in a new mattress if I was you... I had to hit the gas pedal when I saw them because I thought they were going to cum into my lane and ruin my paint!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Dang, I'm outta green. Somebody hit Haute


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I told him he needed to get a ladder to crawl up in there.:biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Cartman said:


> I told him he needed to get a ladder to crawl up in there.:biggrin:


 senior citizens and ladders don't mix...someone'll have to give him a boost...one,two,three NOT IT!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cartman said:


> I told him he needed to get a ladder to crawl up in there.:biggrin:


His little pudgy arse will need a fork lift to get him in there!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome Catchy. Bout time you showed up.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Welcome Catchy. Bout time you showed up.


lol, i'm soberin up from my neighbors hallowed pardy!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> lol, i'm soberin up from my neighbors hallowed pardy!


 Nah, you don't want to do that...better get back at it before it wears off completely...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm thinking about warming up my reddie button for some of the posters in this thread!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Now that's pimpin! Somewhere to put the hos when they flock to that lime green jeep.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

You have that thing parked in the living room? 

J/K Nice setup man!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> I'm thinking about warming up my reddie button for some of the posters in this thread!


Say it ain't so Trod, we was just funnin' ya! :rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Say it ain't so Trod, we was just funnin' ya! :rotfl:


Don't kizz his stumpy lil arse-we have reddies too and i am fully LOADED! :tongue:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Don't kizz his stumpy lil arse-we have reddies too and i am fully * :spineyes:*! :tongue:


I thought you said you had sobered up


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> I thought you said you had sobered up


I have ,why?????:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I got quite a bit done on the trailer yesterday! I now have the tool box mounted to the trailer tongue, I installed a deep cycle marine battery, 700 watt marine inverter, a 5 watt solar charger and a solar charge controller! Just a couple more small things and I am going to call this project DONE!

Who knows :devil:

Last night I got the solar panel, inverter and solar charge controller installed.

Battery, 700 watt inverter and solar charge controller









Solar charger


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Wanna sell it yet?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Wanna sell it yet?


LOL...Honestly it probably won't be long! My attention span is very short and USUALLY after I get through with a project like this I get bored with it and it no longer interest me SO, maybe after I use it at least once I may be ready to get rid of it!

This thing started out as a $500 trailer to haul ice chest and fishing rods. LOL, now look at it :headknock I have not added up the monies spent but I know I am very close to $2000 already.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That thing is so cool!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL...Honestly it probably won't be long! My attention span is very short and USUALLY after I get through with a project like this I get bored with it and it no longer interest me SO, maybe after I use it at least once I may be ready to get rid of it!
> 
> This thing started out as a $500 trailer to haul ice chest and fishing rods. LOL, now look at it :headknock I have not added up the monies spent but I know I am very close to $2000 already.


Give you a hunnert bucks for it! What say? :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Give you a hunnert bucks for it! What say? :rotfl:


LOL....I say, you should take that hunnert bucks and take out Haute Pursuit's boyfriend in that picture above. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL....I say, you should take that hunnert bucks and take out Haute Pursuit's boyfriend in that picture above. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


There's no way I'd steal YOUR date Trod! :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> There's no way I'd steal YOUR date Trod! :rotfl:


LOL...I don't like "Red Heads"


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

BTW, that marine radio you sold me was missing the metal piece that goes in the end of the power cord. No problem though, I just run batteries.:slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> I got quite a bit done on the trailer yesterday! I now have the tool box mounted to the trailer tongue, I installed a deep cycle marine battery, 700 watt marine inverter, a 5 watt solar charger and a solar charge controller! Just a couple more small things and I am going to call this project DONE!
> 
> Who knows :devil:
> 
> ...


Excellent ,but those wheels and tires keep throwing me off! get some matching Kicks PuhLeeeez.....:smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> LOL...I don't like "Red Heads"


You know your neck don't swivel around that far h:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Why didn't you just buy a pop-up camper and be done with it?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Geez Trod......what are you trying to do with that thing now.......launch the Space Shuttle?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Why didn't you just buy a pop-up camper and be done with it?


Some things are accomplished that way,.....:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You know your neck don't swivel around that far h:


That's why he turns thuh Pimp juicer towards where he wants to look....I couldn't figure that out!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Why didn't you just buy a pop-up camper and be done with it?


Hey You leave Common Sense outta this!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey You leave Common Sense outta this!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sorry... forgot I was on 2cool for a second. Carry on!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought about a pop up but decided against it, I would not have had near the fun of fixing it up. Besides, there are lots of people that have pop ups but this thing is Cool, Unusual and Unique! I've already had some offers to buy it from some Jeep forums that I'm on.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Sorry... forgot I was on 2cool for a second. Carry on!


Ah, Memory-usually the first thing to go.......Mine was my MIND!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yesterday I got around to painting the wheels. I considered buying new wheels that exactly matched the ones on the Jeep but I decided to save that $300 and paint the wheels that were already on the trailer. I think they came out great.

Also, after looking closely at the fiberglass top on the tent I noticed what appeared to be a small hole and some spider cracks. I went and bought a can of Herculon bed liner and coated the top of the tent with that material.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Very nice, Trod.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, They look great.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Pimptacular!


----------

